# رسالة إليك يا آدم مني أنا حواء



## الكرمة (2 يوليو 2007)

*رسالة من حواء الى ادم*

رسالة من حواء الى آدم 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

هاااااااااي

جبتلكم موضوع حلو ان شاء الله يعجبكم 


رســــــالـه من حــواء .. الى آدم 

آدم .. يانصفي الآخــــــــر .. آدم يا أبي .. يااخي .. يازوجي .. وياإبني ..
أنــــــــــا احتاج اليك في جميع أحوالي .. احتــاج إليك في فرحي .. احتاج إليك في ترحي ..
احتاج إلى وجودك بقربي حتى وإذا لم تشعر أنـــت بذلك .. 
.................................... ( لكن تأكد بأن حاجتك أنت لي تفوق حاجتي لك ) ..............................
** آدم ** .......


حيـــــــــــــن تـــــــــكــــــــــون أبي :

فأنا اريد عطفك حنانك اهتمامك بي منذ ولادتي وحتى مــماتي .. ليس معنى ذلك أن تحتضنني في صغري وعندما اكبر ويكبر معي جسمي تقوم بإهـــمالي وتستكثر قبله حانيه من شفتيك علا جبيني .. بحجة انني كبرت , فأنا مهما كبرت فحاجتي إليك تزداد لاتقل .. حتى وإن تزوجت لايعني انك تتخلى عني فربما زوجي لايكون لطيفا حنونا فلمن ألــجأ اليه حينها؟؟ 
ايضا .. اريد منك : تلبية معظم (وليس كل) طلباتي فأنا حواء وبطبيعتي طلباتي لااااتنتهي ..


حــــــــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــن تــــــــكــــــون أخي :


فأنا اريد ان ترفق بي تلين معاملتك لي ففي حالة ان كنت انت وابي قاسيين .. فلمن ألجأ يـــا اخي ..؟ الجأ للغريب ؟؟ لاتلومني عندها لأن ابي قاسي وانت أقسى وأنــــــا بين حاجتي لآدم وقســاوتكما علي سأضطر ( وذالك عند غفلة الرقيب وعند عدم تربيتي التربيه السليمه) سأضطر للجوء الى الغريب .. وحينها سنكون نحن الثلاثه المخطئين( أنا وابي وانت يا أخي) ولست أنـــــــــا وحدي .......


حـــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــن تـــــــــكـــــــــون زوجي :


فأنت الشخص الوحيد الذي باستطاعتي ان اشبع حاجاتي العاطفيه والغريزيه منه فلااا تبخل علي بها .. ( لأنها حاجات غريزيه رغما عني احتاجها ) ..
احتاج الى لمسة حنان لمسة عطف قبله صادقه دافئه تغمراني بالأمان والأطمئنان .. فلا تستكثرها علي بين الحين والآخر .. ولااا تغضب وتقول : انكي لاتشبعين .. عندها لن أفعل غير الصمت الذي يستمر الى مايسموه ( الطلاق العاطفي ) .. وقتها ستذهب أنت بكل بساطه لتتزوج بحجة انني أهملتك ........
ألست انت من ارغمني علا ذلك ألست من ضجر ومل من احتياجي له فسلكت انا تلك الطريقه لأجلك .. صدقني لأجلك ولكسب رضاك عني .. ولكن بطريقه انت لم تفهمها فأنا ماذا أفعل أمـــــام تكبرك وعنادك وعدم تفهمك لمشاعري ..
- انا اعلم انه حق من حقوقك الشرعيه الزواج (بأخرى) ولن أمنعك منه إن استطعت .. ونا لما تزوجتك لم أملكك لي لوحدي فأنت تستحق لثلاث نساء غيري .. لكن عندما تنوي الزواج بأخرى لابد ان تفاتحني بالموضوع اعرفه منك افضل من أن اعرفه من غيرك .. وايـــضا صارحني : ماهو التقصير الحاصل مني .. ؟
.................................................. .................................................. .......................
آدم ......... 

:love45:

عندما تقول عني انني سبب مشاكل المجتمع ( مثل المعاكسات) .. ولكن في الحقيقه هي أنني انا وانت من يصنع تلك المشاكل ولست أنا وحدي .. تأكد انني لن انحرف اخلاقيا وسلوكيا إلا عندما يحصل احد هذه الامور ( غفلة الاهل عني * إهمال أهلي لي وعدم اهتمامهم بي * خلل في تربيتي * ترسبات لمشاكل أسرتي * بيئتي التي تربيت فيها * المجتمع من حولي * نقص ما عندي لم أجد من يسد هذا النقص فلجأت الى هذا الطريق بمساعدة الحالات الآخرى ..)
كل هذه الاشياء وغيرها هي التي تصنع مني فتاة فاشله محطمه يائسه معقده.. أكرر ليس انا وحدي المذنبه ....
( .............. آدم ...................) يجب ان تراعي هذه الأمور عند تعاملك معي ::
- أنـــــــا كائن بطبيعتي ضعيف رقيق عاطفي ( مهما تظاهرت بالقوه فأنا بداخلي ضعف فطري .. وليس نقصان عقل ..
- قد يصدر مني أفعال لاتروق لك لاتستسيغها لاتهضمها وتعتبرها دلعا ودلالا وأحيان ضعفا ..
ومن الأفعال ( البكاء بدون أسباب * المبالغه في إظهار العطف والشفقه علا إنسان مــا * المبالغه في الفرح والسرور ...) وذلك بسبب مايحصل في جسمي من اضطرابات للهرمونات والتي تسبب عندي فعل هذه الأشياء رغما عني .....
فــأنت بحكمتك وفطنتك وتفهمك لما يحصل لي تعامل معي .. بكل سلاسه ورقه وعذوبه .....

ان شاء الله ينال اعجابكم


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: رسالة من حواء الى ادم*

رووووووووووووووووووووووعة روعة روعة روعة روعة

ميرسى كتير ليكى يا الكرمة


----------



## candy shop (2 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: رسالة من حواء الى ادم*

حـــــــــــــــيـــــــــــــن تـــــــــكـــــــــون زوجي :


فأنت الشخص الوحيد الذي باستطاعتي ان اشبع حاجاتي العاطفيه والغريزيه منه فلااا تبخل علي بها .. ( لأنها حاجات غريزيه رغما عني احتاجها ) ..
احتاج الى لمسة حنان لمسة عطف قبله صادقه دافئه تغمراني بالأمان والأطمئنان .. فلا تستكثرها علي بين الحين والآخر .. ولااا تغضب وتقول : انكي لاتشبعين .. عندها لن أفعل غير الصمت الذي يستمر الى مايسموه ( الطلاق العاطفي ) .. وقتها ستذهب أنت بكل بساطه لتتزوج بحجة انني أهملتك ........
ألست انت من ارغمني علا ذلك ألست من ضجر ومل من احتياجي له فسلكت انا تلك الطريقه لأجلك .. صدقني لأجلك ولكسب رضاك عني .. ولكن بطريقه انت لم تفهمها فأنا ماذا أفعل أمـــــام تكبرك وعنادك وعدم تفهمك لمشاعري ..
- انا اعلم انه حق من حقوقك الشرعيه الزواج (بأخرى) ولن أمنعك منه إن استطعت .. ونا لما تزوجتك لم أملكك لي لوحدي فأنت تستحق لثلاث نساء غيري .. لكن عندما تنوي الزواج بأخرى لابد ان تفاتحني بالموضوع اعرفه منك افضل من أن اعرفه من غيرك .. وايـــضا صارحني : ماهو التقصير الحاصل مني .. ؟
.................................................. .................................................. .......................



الكلام كله رائع يا الكرمه

ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رسالة من حواء الى ادم*



الكرمة قال:


> رسالة من حواء الى آدم
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



*شكرا ليك*


----------



## ناريمان (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رسالة من حواء الى ادم*

*الموضوع اكثر من روووووووووووووووعة 

ميرسي كتير ليكى ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## febe (10 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رسالة من حواء الى ادم*

موضوع حلو عاشت الايادي


----------



## + بريسكلا + (16 مايو 2009)

*رسالة من حواء الى ادم*

*آدم .. يانصفي الآخــــــــر .. آدم يا أبي .. يااخي .. يازوجي .. وياإبني .. ويا حبيبي... 

أنــــــــــا احتاج اليك في جميع أحوالي .. احتــاج إليك في فرحي .. احتاج إليك في ترحي .. 

احتاج إلى وجودك بقربي حتى وإذا لم تشعر أنـــت بذلك .. 

( لكن تأكد بأن حاجتك أنت لي تفوق حاجتي لك ) 


حيــــــــــن تـــــــــكــــون أبي : **

**فأنا اريد عطفك حنانك اهتمامك بي منذ ولادتي وحتى مــماتي .. ليس معنى ذلك أن تحتضنني في صغري وعندما اكبر تقوم بإهـــمالي وتستكثر قبله حانيه من شفتيك على جبيني .. بحجة انني كبرت , فأنا مهما كبرت فحاجتي إليك تزداد لاتقل .. حتى وإن تزوجت لايعني انك تتخلى عني فربما زوجي لايكون لطيفا حنونا فلمن ألــجأ اليه حينها؟؟ 
ايضا .. اريد منك : تلبية معظم (وليس كل) طلباتي فأنا حواء وبطبيعتي طلباتي لااااتنتهي .. 


حــــــيـــــــــــن تــــــــكــــــون أخي : 

**فأنا اريد ان ترفق بي.. تلين معاملتك لي ..ففي حالة ان كنت انت وابي قاسيين .. فلمن ألجأ يـــا اخي ..؟ الجأ للغريب ؟؟ لاتلومني عندها.. لأن ابي قاسي وانت أقسى وأنــــــا بين حاجتي لآدم وقســاوتكما علي سأضطر ( وذلك عند غفلة الرقيب وعند عدم تربيتي التربيه السليمه) سأضطر للجوء الى الغريب .. وحينها سنكون نحن الثلاثه المخطئين( أنا وابي وانت يا أخي) ولست أنـــــــــا وحدي .. 



حــــــيــــــن تـــــــكـــــــون زوجي : 

**احتاج الى لمسة حنان, لمسة عطف ,قبله صادقه دافئه تغمراني بالأمان والأطمئنان .. فلا تستكثرها علي بين الحين والآخر .. ولااا تغضب .. عندها لن أفعل غير الصمت الذي يستمر الى مايسموه ( الطلاق العاطفي ) .. وقتها ستذهب أنت بكل بساطه لتتزوج بحجة انني أهملتك ........ 
ألست انت من ارغمني على ذلك؟ ألست من ضجر ومل من احتياجي له فسلكت انا تلك الطريقه لأجلك ؟.. صدقني لأجلك ولكسب رضاك عني .. ولكن بطريقه انت لم تفهمها فأنا ماذا أفعل أمـــــام تكبرك وعنادك وعدم تفهمك لمشاعري .. 

(......آدم ......) 
**
يــــــحـــزنني ... 
**عندما تقول عني انني سبب مشاكل المجتمع ( مثل المعاكسات) .. ولكن في الحقيقه هي أنني انا وانت من يصنع تلك المشاكل ولست أنا وحدي *
*
( ........... آدم ...........) 
**يجب ان تراعي هذه الأمور عند تعاملك معي :: 

- أنـــــــا كائن بطبيعتي ضعيف رقيق عاطفي ( مهما تظاهرت بالقوه فأنا بداخلي ضعف فطري .. وليس نقصان عقل .. 

- قد يصدر مني أفعال لاتروق لك لاتستسيغها ..لاتهضمها.. وتعتبرها دلعا ودلالا وأحيانا ضعفا .. 
ومن الأفعال ( البكاء بدون أسباب * المبالغه في إظهار العطف والشفقه على إنسان مــا * المبالغه في الفرح والسرور ...) ... 

فــأنت بحكمتك وفطنتك وتفهمك لما يحصل لي... 
تعامل معي .. بكل سلاسه ورقه وعذوبه ....*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: رسالة من حواء الى ادم*

*رووووووووووعة موضوع في منتهي الروعة يا بريسكلا
مرسيه ليكي يا قمررررررر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: رسالة من حواء الى ادم*

شكرا على الرساله يا بريسكلا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Rosetta (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: رسالة من حواء الى ادم*

*كتير حلوة يا بريسكلا 
ربنا يحميكي​​*


----------



## grges monir (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: رسالة من حواء الى ادم*

*رسالة جميلة بريسكلا *
*ميرسى ليكى*


----------



## kalimooo (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: رسالة من حواء الى ادم*



رائع يا بريسكلا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك


----------



## + بريسكلا + (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: رسالة من حواء الى ادم*



+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *رووووووووووعة موضوع في منتهي الروعة يا بريسكلا
> مرسيه ليكي يا قمررررررر
> ربنا يباركك​*



*ميرسى يا روكااااااا
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: رسالة من حواء الى ادم*



kokoman قال:


> شكرا على الرساله يا بريسكلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​



*ميرسى يا مااااااااان
نورت الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: رسالة من حواء الى ادم*



red rose88 قال:


> *كتير حلوة يا بريسكلا
> ربنا يحميكي​​*



*ميرسى لمرورك روز
نورتى الموضوع​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: رسالة من حواء الى ادم*



grges monir قال:


> *رسالة جميلة بريسكلا *
> *ميرسى ليكى*



*ميرسى لمرورك جرجس
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: رسالة من حواء الى ادم*



كليمو قال:


> رائع يا بريسكلا
> 
> شكرااااا جزيلا
> 
> ربنا يبارك مجهودك


*
ميرسى كليموووووووووووو
نورت الموضوع بمرورك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## rana1981 (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: رسالة من حواء الى ادم*

*شكرا يا قمر على موضوعك الجميل​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: رسالة من حواء الى ادم*



rana1981 قال:


> *شكرا يا قمر على موضوعك الجميل​*



*ميرسى لمرورك يا رنووووو
نورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## العجايبي (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: رسالة من حواء الى ادم*

*الله على الموضوع جميل جدااا
تسلمى ايدكى
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 مايو 2009)

*رد: رسالة من حواء الى ادم*

*يا جمالك يا برسكيلا

موضوع اكثر من رائع بل ممتاز

الرب يباركك يا قمر​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: رسالة من حواء الى ادم*



العجايبي قال:


> *الله على الموضوع جميل جدااا
> تسلمى ايدكى
> ربنا يباركك​*


*
ميرسى يا عجايبى
نورت الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## + بريسكلا + (18 مايو 2009)

*رد: رسالة من حواء الى ادم*



rgaa luswa قال:


> *يا جمالك يا برسكيلا
> 
> موضوع اكثر من رائع بل ممتاز
> 
> الرب يباركك يا قمر​*



*ميرسى يا قمرررررررة
لمرورك وتشجيعك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

يا أدم ...هذه الرساله لك من حواء
***********************
آدم .. يانصفي الآخــــــــر .. آدم يا أبي .. يااخي .. يازوجي .. وياإبني ..
أنــــــــــا احتاج اليك في جميع أحوالي ..احتــاج إليك في فرحي ..احتاج إليك في حزنى 

احتاج إلى وجودك بقربي حتى وإذا لم تشعر أنـــت بذلك ..

( لكن تأكد بأن حاجتك أنت لي تفوق حاجتي لك )

** آدم **
حيـــــــــــــن تـــــــــكــــــــــون أبي :

أنا اريد عطفك حنانك اهتمامك بي منذ ولادتي وحتى مــماتي ..
ليس معنى ذلك أن تحتضنني في صغري و عندما اكبر و يكبر معي جسمي تقوم  بإهـــمالي و تستكثر قبله حانيه من شفتيك على جبيني .. بحجة انني كبرت ,  فأنا مهما كبرت فحاجتي إليك تزداد لاتقل .. حتى و إن تزوجت لايعني انك  تتخلى عني فربما زوجي لايكون لطيفا حنونا فلمن ألــجأ اليه حينها؟؟

حـــــــــــــــيـــــــــــن تــــــكــــون أخي :

فأنا اريد ان ترفق بي تلين معاملتك لي ففي حالة ان كنت انت وابي
قاسيين .. فلمن ألجأ يـــا اخي ..؟ الجأ للغريب ؟؟ لاتلمني عندها لأن
ابي قاسي وانت أقسى وأنــــــا بين حاجتي لآدم وقســاوتكما علي
سأضطر ( وذالك عند غفلة الرقيب وعند عدم تربيتي التربية المسيحية السليمة)
سأضطر للجوء الى الغريب .. وحينها سنكون نحن الثلاثه المخطئين
( أنا وابي وانت يا أخي) ولست أنـــــــــا وحدي ..

حــــــــــــيــــــــــن تـــــــــكــــــون زوجي :

فأنت الشخص الوحيد الذي باستطاعتي ان اشبع حاجاتي العاطفيه
منه
احتاج الى لمسة حنان لمسة عطف قبله صادقه دافئه تغمراني بالأمان والإطمئنان  .. فلا تستكثرهما علي بين الحين والآخر .. ولا تغضب و تقول :
يكفي .. عندها لن أفعل غير الصمت الذي يستمر الى
مايسموه ( الطلاق العاطفي ) 
ألست انت من ارغمني على ذلك ألست من ضجر ومل من احتياجي له
فسلكت انا تلك الطريقه لأجلك .. صدقني لأجلك ولكسب رضاك عني ..
ولكن بطريقه انت لم تفهمها فأنا ماذا أفعل أمـــــام تكبرك وعنادك وعدم تفهمك لمشاعري ..

ويـــــــــحـــــزن

عندما تقول عني انني سبب مشاكل المجتمع ( مثل المعاكسات) ..
ولكن في الحقيقه هي أنني انا وانت من يصنع تلك المشاكل ولست أنا وحدي ..  تأكد انني لن انحرف اخلاقيا وسلوكيا إلا عندما يحصل احد هذه الامور ( غياب  الوازع الديني * غفلة الاهل عني * إهمال أهلي لي وعدم اهتمامهم بي * خلل في  تربيتي * ترسبات لمشاكل أسرتي * بيئتي التي تربيت فيها* المجتمع من حولي  *) نقص ما عندي لم أجد من يسد هذا النقص فلجأت الى هذا الطريق بمساعدة  الحالات الآخرى كل هذه الاشياء وغيرها هي التي تصنع مني فتاة فاشله محطمه  يائسه معقده.. أكرر ليس انا وحدي المذنبه ....

( آدم )

يجب ان تراعي هذه الأمور عند تعاملك معي ::

- أنـــــــا كائن بطبيعتي ضعيف رقيق عاطفي ( مهما تظاهرت بالقوه فأنا بداخلي ضعف فطري .. وليس نقصان عقل ..

- قد يصدر مني أفعال لاتروق لك لاتستسيغها لاتهضمها وتعتبرها دلعا ودلالا  وأحيان ضعفا ..و من الأفعال ( البكاء بدون سبب * المبالغه في إظهار العطف  والشفقه على إنسان مــا

* المبالغه في الفرح والسرور وذلك بسبب مايحصل في جسمي من اضطرابات  للهرمونات والتي تسبب عندي فعل هذه الأشياء رغما عني فــأنت بحكمتك وفطنتك  وتفهمك لما يحصل لي تعامل معي .. بكل سلاسه ورقه وعذوبه ....

........ فهمتنـــــــــــــــــــــــــي يا أدم ................. ​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (11 نوفمبر 2012)

يريتهم يفهمو الرساله دي ويعملو بيها
موضوع جميل اوي 
ميرسي ليكي


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> يريتهم يفهمو الرساله دي ويعملو بيها
> موضوع جميل اوي
> ميرسي ليكي


ميرسى ليكى يا حبيبتى منورانى دايما بمرورك الغالى ​


----------



## marcelino (11 نوفمبر 2012)

مين رورو ؟​


----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2012)

عندها لن أفعل غير الصمت الذي يستمر الى
مايسموه ( *الطلاق العاطفي* )
+++++


*أعجبنى الموضوع جدا*
*وأعجبنى وصف الصمت بـــــ* *الطلاق العاطفي
تسلم أيدك الرب يباركك شكرا
*​


----------



## النهيسى (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*على فكره

 مواضيعك ... كلها رائعه وهادفه*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (11 نوفمبر 2012)

هذه رسالة هامة جدا اتمنى من الاب والاخ والابن والزوج فهم هذه الرساله جيدا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (11 نوفمبر 2012)

موضوع جمييل جمييل يا رورو كالعاده


----------



## kalimooo (11 نوفمبر 2012)

أنـــــــا كائن بطبيعتي ضعيف رقيق عاطفي ( مهما تظاهرت بالقوه فأنا بداخلي ضعف فطري .. وليس نقصان عقل ..
رسالة جميلة وموضوع  عقلاني رائع يا رورو
الرب يبارك مجهودك


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

marcelino قال:


> مين رورو ؟​​


​ رورو دى واحدة على بابا الله كدا 
معرفهاش ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

kalimooo قال:


> أنـــــــا كائن بطبيعتي ضعيف رقيق عاطفي ( مهما تظاهرت بالقوه فأنا بداخلي ضعف فطري .. وليس نقصان عقل ..
> رسالة جميلة وموضوع  عقلاني رائع يا رورو
> الرب يبارك مجهودك


ميرسى كليمو لمرورك الغالى 
منورنى دايما ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> عندها لن أفعل غير الصمت الذي يستمر الى
> مايسموه ( *الطلاق العاطفي* )
> +++++
> 
> ...


ميرسى جدا استاذى لزوق حضرتك 
منورنى دايما بمرورك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> *على فكره
> 
> مواضيعك ... كلها رائعه وهادفه*​


ميرسى ليك جدا استاذى دايما رافع من روحى المعنوية ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> هذه رسالة هامة جدا اتمنى من الاب والاخ والابن والزوج فهم هذه الرساله جيدا


ميرسى لمرورك حبيب يسوع منورنى دايما بحضورك ​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> موضوع جمييل جمييل يا رورو كالعاده


ميرسى يا حبيبتى الجميل هو مرورك الغالى 
نورتينى يا قمر ​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*علّم فى المتبلّم يصبح ناسى 

موضوع جميل يا بنتى *


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *علّم فى المتبلّم يصبح ناسى
> 
> موضوع جميل يا بنتى *


هههههههه ادينا بنحاول يمكن يجيب نتيجة 
ميرسى يا قلبى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 نوفمبر 2012)

*ايووووه بقي هي دي الرسايل ولا بلاااااااااش

موضوع رائع كالعاده يابنتي ربنا يخليكي لينا وميحرمناش من مواضيعك الجياشه دي : )
*


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *ايووووه بقي هي دي الرسايل ولا بلاااااااااش
> 
> موضوع رائع كالعاده يابنتي ربنا يخليكي لينا وميحرمناش من مواضيعك الجياشه دي : )
> *


تسلميلى يا حبيبتى 
بس يغنى ايه جياشىة تىىىىىى 
ههههههههههههه​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> تسلميلى يا حبيبتى
> بس يغنى ايه جياشىة تىىىىىى
> ههههههههههههه​


ولا اعرف انا بسمعهم بيقولوا كده:t9:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> ولا اعرف انا بسمعهم بيقولوا كده:t9:


ههههههههههه مش انا لوحدى يعنى كويس والله طمنتينى ​


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (11 نوفمبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> ههههههههههه مش انا لوحدى يعنى كويس والله طمنتينى ​


لا اطمني اطمني وحطي في بطنك برتقنايه شتوي
بما ان مفيش بطيخ والصيف خلص يعني30:


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> لا اطمني اطمني وحطي في بطنك برتقنايه شتوي
> بما ان مفيش بطيخ والصيف خلص يعني30:


مع انى مش بحبه اووووووى 
بس يلا خليها عليا ​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (11 نوفمبر 2012)

هقولك نصيحه يااختي حببتي 
انبي انبي لوفضلتي للصبح تقولي نصائح
ولا هيغيروا 
اللي في دماغهم في دماغهم هههه
يالا اها نستحملهم شويه علشان الحياه وكدا هههه
موضوع رووووووعه من رورو الرائعه
كالعاده طبعااااااا
ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (11 نوفمبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هقولك نصيحه يااختي حببتي
> انبي انبي لوفضلتي للصبح تقولي نصائح
> ولا هيغيروا
> اللي في دماغهم في دماغهم هههه
> ...


لا مش تقولوا كدا يا بنات انشالله الكلام هيجيب نتيجة هههههه
ميرسى يا حبيبتى تسلميلى ​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 نوفمبر 2012)

طبعا أنا أعطيتك تقييم لإعجابى بالموضوع جدا
و لكن

إسمحى لى بمناقشتك فيه 

أولا : شبع الانسان لا يأتى من إنسان 

صحيح طبعا العواطف الانسانية مطلوبة ..............لكن ليست هى كل شىء

لو واحدة أبوها توفى وليس لها أخ وليس لها زوج 

هل هذه من حقها أن تذهب لتملأ عواطفها من الخارج 

أسجل إعتراضى  :smi411:

نحن جميعنا بلا إستئناء نعلم أن الشبع ليس فى الانسان 

لأنه حتى و إن شبعنا بعض الوقت ...............سنجوع مرة أخرى :11azy:

لا لا لا ..................الشبع الحقيقى فى المسيح و ليس فى آخر

ثانيا : ح أشغل عقلى ..........و بلاش نتكلم عن المسيح خالص 

+ خلينى لا دينية 

هل معنى أن أبى و أخى و زوجى قساة القلوب 

أن أذهب الى الخارج لكى أجد الحنية و الحب ..............أليس بهذا أعاقب نفسى و لا أعاقبهم .......

ليس معنى أنهم مذنبين معى ......أنى سأجد بذلك تبريرا لأفعالى ..........لا و ألف لا 

ثالثا : فيه عامل أخير وهو الجنس

الجنس هو الذى يدفع الانسان لعمل هذا النوع من القباحة 

و ليست العاطفة ...........................هذا رأيى و لكى منى كل الاحترام  :Love_Letter_Open:


----------

